# liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?



## lorn (21. Juni 2009)

hallo. also soweit wie ich die liftmontage verstanden habe, muss ich die tiefe der angelstelle ja auf den zentimeter genau wissen. irre ich mich da oder ist das wirklich so? und kann man wirklich so genau loten?

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## lorn (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ja, kann man und zwar ganz einfach mit einem sogenannten "Lotblei" Das wird einfach auf den Haken geklippt und die Tiefeneinstellung solange verändert, bis der Schwimmer richtig steht.



dauert das nicht ewig und verscheucht alle fische?


----------



## voice (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

wieso du gerade bei der liftmontage die genaue tiefe wissen musst erschliesst sich mir nicht. mit dem lift bestimmst du doch wie hoch du über grund angelst... wieviel wasser darüber ist ist doch gleich.... es sei denn du willst höher über grund angeln als die stelle tief ist.... aber das hat sich nicht bewährt....;-)


----------



## Tricast (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

"mit dem lift bestimmst du doch wie hoch du über grund angelst... "

Das verstehe ich nicht. Ist die Liftmontage nicht eine Montage wo das letzte Blei auf Grund aufliegt?

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

ja genau !!
und das letzte Bleischrot wird dann angehoben und die Posenantenne wird aus dem Wasser "geliftet"
mußt es also schon auf 1-2cm genau wissen - aber das geht schnell mit dem ausloten - verscheucht auch keine Fische, so kleine Bleischrote machen ja keinen Lärm beim Auswerfen
ich hab immer statt nur einem Bleischrot am Ende einfach 2-3 drangehängt


----------



## lorn (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

und eine frage noch: sind posen oder waggler mehr geignet und wo liegen jeweils die vorteile?


----------



## voice (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

wir scheinen eine unterschiedliche auffassung vom begriff liftmontage zu haben....hier bei uns ist eine liftmontage eine montage am seitenarm. das grundblei liegt auf und der seitenarm wird über einen auftriebskörper nach oben geliftet....die länge des seitenarms und die entfernung des stoppers zum grundblei bestimmt die höhe in der der köder über grund schwebt....


----------



## lorn (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

is ne liftmontage nicht sowas hier?


----------



## voice (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

dann nehm ich alles zurück....wir RHEINLÄDER waren schon immer etwas anders.......


----------



## voice (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

hasse mal en pic????


----------



## Koalabaer (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*



lorn schrieb:


> is ne liftmontage nicht sowas hier?



die Bissanzeige wird noch direkter bei wesentlich kürzeren Abstand...Ankerschrot-Haken(3-5cm)!


----------



## tenchhunter (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

Naja, die wirkliche englische Liftmontage sieht N' bisschen anders aus.....................
Also erstes ziehst du einen Stopper auf die Schnur, danach einen Waggler, welcher sehr leicht gewählt werden kann(1-2g) (da er nur zur bissanzeige dient und nicht den Köder tragen muss) dann kommt die Bleibeschwereung, welche schwerer sein muss als die Posentragkraft(3-4g) als Pulk(gerne auch ein mini-grundblei um die 2-3gr-->weniger wiederstand)danach ein mini-Wibel und dann das Vorfach.
Die Montage wird jetzt übertief eingestellt (so 10-30cm mehr als Wassertiefe), sodass der schwimmer aufliegt. Nun wird die Rute so abgelegt , dass die rutenspitze unterwasser ist. Dann Kurbelst du die schnur ein, und du wirst sehen, dass sich der Schwimmer aufstellt. (so kannst du auch die Sensibilität einstellen, je nach dem, wie weit du die Pose herausschauen lässt).


----------



## lorn (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*



tenchhunter schrieb:


> Naja, die wirkliche englische Liftmontage sieht N' bisschen anders aus.....................
> Also erstes ziehst du einen Stopper auf die Schnur, danach einen Waggler, welcher sehr leicht gewählt werden kann(1-2g) (da er nur zur bissanzeige dient und nicht den Köder tragen muss) dann kommt die Bleibeschwereung, welche schwerer sein muss als die Posentragkraft(3-4g) als Pulk(gerne auch ein mini-grundblei um die 2-3gr-->weniger wiederstand)danach ein mini-Wibel und dann das Vorfach.
> Die Montage wird jetzt übertief eingestellt (so 10-30cm mehr als Wassertiefe), sodass der schwimmer aufliegt. Nun wird die Rute so abgelegt , dass die rutenspitze unterwasser ist. Dann Kurbelst du die schnur ein, und du wirst sehen, dass sich der Schwimmer aufstellt. (so kannst du auch die Sensibilität einstellen, je nach dem, wie weit du die Pose herausschauen lässt).



geht die pose dann nicht wieder hoch?


----------



## tenchhunter (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

Nö, nicht wenn die schnur gepannt bleibt, da es durch das schwere blei ja 'verankert' ist


----------



## lorn (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

achso, also wenn ich dann einen waggler habe, an den ich noch 3g dranhängen muss, damit er steht und ich mache ein 5g grundblei, geht das dann immer noch?

und warum stellt man das ganze dann übertief ein? der stopper geht doch dann nicht mit runter und der waggler ist so völlig falsch eingestellt...


----------



## Schurik-SE (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

Übertief damit du ein breites Einstellspektrum hast.

Du musst dir das so vorstellen, dass ohne Stopper der Waggler ständig an der Schnur wandern würde bis er liegt. So hast du aber mit dem Stopper irgendwann ein Hinderniss, deswegen muss die Rutenspitze auch unters Wasser, da sonnst durch wellen die schnur ständig berührt wird was sich auf den Waggler überträgt.

Die Schnur am dem Bleigewicht bis zur Rutenspitze zieht sich über eine lange Strecke durch das Wasser und extrem übertieft wird ja auch nicht gefischt  

Das mit den Gewichten könnte gehen.


----------



## Tricast (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

Übertief wird die Montage gefischt damit die Schnur nicht senkrecht nach oben geht und die Fische durch Berührung der Schnur einen Biss vortäuschen. Durch das schrägziehen der Schnur entsteht mehr Platz zwischen Köder und Schnur.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## lorn (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

so danke allen, ich glaube jetzt hab ich es gerafft^^

eine frage noch: wann muss ich genau den anschlag setzen? gleich wenn der waggler hochkommt?


----------



## tenchhunter (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

Kommt drauf an, welche fische im gewässer sind, aber im Normalfall kannst du eigentlich ziemlich zügig den Anschlag setzen wenn du den Biss eindeutig erkennst, d.h. wenn der Schwimmer entweder untergeht bzw hoch und runter geht oder wenn sich der Schwimmer flachlegt.
Gelegentlich kriegst du nur einzelne zupfer, bei denen du halt dann den schwimmer wieder durch Schnur geben/einkurbeln passend aufstellen musst.


----------



## lorn (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

da ich keine ahnung von wagglern habe brauche ich nochmal eure hilfe. habe hier 3waggler. welchen der waggler würdet ihr nehmen, wenn man so etwa 5-10m vom ufer entfernt angeln möchte?
<table class="products" width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr valign="top" align="left"><td colspan="2" class="productstitel">*vorgebleite Weitwurfwagglerpose - 1 Stück*
</td> </tr> <tr valign="top" align="left"> <td height="48"> 




 </td> <td height="48"> <table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr valign="baseline" align="left"> <td colspan="3"> Weitwurfwaggler in absoluter Spitzenqualität. Die zusätzliche bebleiung ist optimal auf das Gewicht und die Gesamttragkraft der Posen abgestimmt. Dies ermöglicht ein weites Auswerfen der Pose und garantiert zugleich eine sehr sensible Bissanzeige. 
In 3 Größen lieferbar - Staffelpreis gilt auch bei Bestellung verschiedener Größen. 

<script language="javascript"> if (gssbItems[1].numberVariants>1) { document.writeln('<select name="variantsel1" size="1" class="select" onchange="changeVariant1(document.itemsform.variantsel1.selectedIndex)">');  for (i=1;i<=gssbItems[1].numberVariants;i++) document.writeln('<option value="'+i+'">'+unescape(gssbItems[1].variants_.VariantDescr)+'</option>');  document.writeln('</select>'); }  document.writeln('
Artikelnummer: <input type=text name=itemnumber1 value="'+gssbItems[1].variants[1].ItemNumber+'"  readonly style="border-style:solid; border-width:0px;" size="20">
'); </script>Wurfgewicht: 2+1,5
                   3+1,5
oder             4+1,5
<table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>
</td><td> </td> <td align="right">  
</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="5">
</td> <td height="5">
</td> <td align="right" height="5">
</td></tr></tbody></table>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
<table class="products" width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr valign="top" align="left"><td colspan="2" class="productstitel">*vorgebleite Weitwurfwagglerpose - 1 Stück*
</td> </tr> <tr valign="top" align="left"> <td height="48"> 




 </td> <td height="48"> <table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr valign="baseline" align="left"> <td colspan="3"> Weitwurfwaggler in absoluter Spitzenqualität. Die zusätzliche bebleiung ist optimal auf das Gewicht und die Gesamttragkraft der Posen abgestimmt. Dies ermöglicht ein weites Auswerfen der Pose und garantiert zugleich eine sehr sensible Bissanzeige. 
In 5 Größen lieferbar - Staffelpreis gilt auch bei Bestellung verschiedener Größen. 

</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>Wurfgewicht: 2+2
                   3+2
                   4+2
                   5+2
                   6+2


<table class="products" width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr valign="top" align="left"><td colspan="2" class="productstitel">*vorgebleite Weitwurfwagglerpose - 1 Stück*
</td> </tr> <tr valign="top" align="left"> <td height="48"> 




 </td> <td height="48"> <table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr valign="baseline" align="left"> <td colspan="3"> Weitwurfwaggler in absoluter Spitzenqualität. Die zusätzliche bebleiung ist optimal auf das Gewicht und die Gesamttragkraft der Posen abgestimmt. Dies ermöglicht ein weites Auswerfen der Pose und garantiert zugleich eine sehr sensible Bissanzeige. 
In 4 Größen lieferbar - Staffelpreis gilt auch bei Bestellung verschiedener Größen. 

<script language="javascript"> if (gssbItems[3].numberVariants>1) { document.writeln('<select name="variantsel3" size="1" class="select" onchange="changeVariant3(document.itemsform.variantsel3.selectedIndex)">');  for (i=1;i<=gssbItems[3].numberVariants;i++) document.writeln('<option value="'+i+'">'+unescape(gssbItems[3].variants.VariantDescr)+'</option>');  document.writeln('</select>'); }  document.writeln('
Artikelnummer: <input type=text name=itemnumber3 value="'+gssbItems[3].variants[1].ItemNumber+'"  readonly style="border-style:solid; border-width:0px;" size="20">
'); </script>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>
Wurfgewicht: 4+3
                   6+3
                   8+3
                  10+3




habe keine ahnung wie das wurfgewicht dort angegeben wird.

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus_


----------



## schorle (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

Ich verwende für die liftmontage auf kurze Distanz gerne solche Waggler http://shop.friedfischen.de/Posen/Giant-Crystal/Drennan-Giant-Crystal-3AA--118.html .


----------



## lorn (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

aber was genau haben diese zahlen zu bedeuten, z.b. 6+3?


----------



## schorle (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*



lorn schrieb:


> aber was genau haben diese zahlen zu bedeuten, z.b. 6+3?




Im Normalfall heißt das der Waggler ist mit 6g vorgebleit und du mußt noch 3g an deiner Montage anbringen, aber genau sind diese Zahlen in der Regel nicht, als Richtwert aber ganz brauchbar.


----------



## lorn (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

ok vielen dank an alle.


----------



## Wombatz (23. April 2010)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

So, da es morgen auf Schleien gehen soll und ich auch mal die Liftmontage testen möchte, kram ich mal diesen alten Thread raus.

Was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist: Muss nicht das ganze so eingestellt sein, dass bei einem Biss sowolh Ankerschrot als auch das letzte, nicht auf Grund liegende Schrot angehoben werden?

Weil das Ankerschrot liegt ja auf Grund und hat somit keine Zugwirkung auf die Pose. D.h. wenn nur dieses Schrot angehoben wird, komt die Pose auch nicht aus dem Wasser.

Also müsste auch c.a. 10cm VOR dem Ankerschrot noch einens kommen, dass dann die Bissanzeige verursacht, oder?


----------



## ranndale (23. April 2010)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

moin
also ein anker blei kenne ich nur als laufblei und nicht als schrot kugel.
die bissanzeige wird über das letzte bleischrot gemacht . ein waggler hat ja eine lange antenne ... diese antenne trägt aber auch nicht wirklich viel ... das heisst wenn dein kleines auf grund liegendes bleischrot angehoben wird .... kommt die waggler antenne aus dem wasser und hast einen biss . 
wenn der fisch auchnoch den anker anheben soll wird der biss sicherlich schnell wieder beendet sein .

gruss
rann|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2010)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

So wie Randale das beschreibt ist es am einfachsten. Das Ankerblei ist so schwer, dass es die Tragkraft der Antenne aufhebt und dann auf Grund liegt.

Dann hat man zwei Möglichkeiten: 
1. Entweder ist die Pose übertief eingestellt, was zur Folge hat das man die Schnur spannen muss bis der Waggler nur noch minimal aus dem Wasser guckt.


2. Die Tiefe ist so genau eingestellt, das die Schnur locker bleibt und der waggler trotz Überbleiung nicht untergeht, sondern noch minimal heraus schaut.

Ich benutze allerdings eine andere Variante.

Eine Hauptbebleiung über`m Vorfach die die Pose bis zur Antenne sinken läßt. 
Am Vorfach dann eine Kette aus mehreren Schroten, in der Länge der Antenne verteilt, die in ihrer Gesamtheit auch schwerer ist als die Resttragkraft.

Daurch lässt sich sehr genau sagen wieviel Zentimeter Vorfach auf dem Grund liegen.
Je mehr, desto weiter wird die Antenne stückchenweise aus dem Wasser schauen.

Für vorsichtige Fische ist die Kette von Vorteil, da nicht der gesamte "Klumpen" Blei auf einmal angehoben werden muss.
Oftmals spucken die Schleien(und auch grosse Karauschen) den Köder dann nämlich wieder aus.


Hilft dir das weiter?


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Wombatz (23. April 2010)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*

Super, danke euch! :m
Mit "Anker" war schon das letzte Bleischrot gemeint, weil ich die Bezeichnung meist so gelesen habe.

Also sorgt wirklich das auf Grund liegende Schrot für die Überbleiung. 
Das heißt dann aber, dass der Abstand vom letzten SChrotblei bis zur gewünschten Wasserlinie an der Pose Zentimetergenau der Wassertiefe entsprechen muss.
Ist die Länge zu kurz sinkt die Pose zu tief. Ist die Lände zu lang, passiert das was ich ursprünglich vermutet hatte, dass dann das letzte Bleischrot keine Zugwirkung mehr hat und man beim Austarieren die Überbleiung über ein weiteres Schrot machen müsste, das nicht auf Grund liegt.

Das mit der Kette aus kleinen Schrotbleien klingt auch sehr interessant. Werde ich mal an der zweiten Rute versuchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2010)

*AW: liftmontage- wie genau muss ich die tiefe wissen?*



Wombatz schrieb:


> Super, danke euch! :m
> Mit "Anker" war schon das letzte Bleischrot gemeint, weil ich die Bezeichnung meist so gelesen habe.
> 
> Also sorgt wirklich das auf Grund liegende Schrot für die Überbleiung.
> ...




Nicht wenn du mit einem unten befestigten Waggler übertief stellst und dann die Schnur straffst.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------

